# Zen Thinking again ....



## Vega_Lyra (Aug 17, 2017)

:wave:


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Aug 19, 2017)

Saturday inner peace.... :wave:


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## merlin (Aug 19, 2017)

For some reason I always think of a couple of movie clips when in a zen frame of mind, the first "Lost in Kyoto" from "Lost In Translation" and the other the love scene from "The Last Samurai"










​
...plus the wonderful Korean movie "Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter........ Spring" 

movie clip


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Aug 22, 2017)

:wave:


----------



## terry123 (Aug 22, 2017)

Love them all especially the Korean one. Nice to sit here with my coffee, the clips and my morning devotional to think about my day.  Thanks for the start this morning!


----------



## merlin (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## merlin (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Vega_Lyra (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Vega_Lyra (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Vega_Lyra (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Gary O' (Feb 13, 2018)

I created a few posters on the subject


----------



## Keesha (Jun 14, 2018)

Vega_Lyra said:


> View attachment 40806
> 
> :wave:





Aunt Bea said:


>



I just discovered this thread and love it. 
Lets keep this one going. 
I will add one also.


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 18, 2018)

These are the Four Noble Truths that Buddha presented:
1. Suffering is the unavoidable accompaniment of physical existence.
2. All suffering is caused by desire.
3. All personal desire and ambition must be extinguished by the person who wishes freedom from suffering and it can be extinguished by walking the Path.
4. The Path which leads to freedom from suffering is a narrow path.


----------

